# I think I may have found my breeder.. and pup.. Few questions



## mda0303 (Nov 14, 2012)

So I found a breeder named Avery Hill in WV.. They have 2 males left from the litter.

http://www.facebook.com/workingK9s

3 year written hip/health guarantee
UTD on all vacc and worming
2 males at 13 weeks

Sire - El Passo Moravia Campanella "Passo" ~Czech import OFA HD/ED Good DM tested N/N clear AKC DNA

Dam - Schwarze Hexe "Hexe" OFA HD/ED Good DM tested out of import parents Sire imported from the Netherlands, Dam Germany

The puppies look amazing. Mostly black with alittle brown around their paws.

Should I be as conscious as I am about picking out of the last 2 puppies left?
And I have to ask, has anyone had an experience with this breeder?

Thanks


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Not much info on that link on Facebook. Lots of required buzzwords.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, their web site indicates either not an English speaking native (understandable) or just sloppy and careless (due to many errors in the text (not a very good sign).

Have you read their LOOONG Contract? Seems to me to be VERY onesided. I think i would want a lawyer to review it and explain what it really says. In one place it almost seems that they can put the blame on you the buyer for any HD problems and you are out of luck! In other place they say they might replace your puppy with another one if that develops (Yea, most of us would do that!).

Also, NO guarantee at all on temperament, yet earlier in their text they make a HUGE point of pointing out that they only deal with imported dogs (implying if not stating that they do this to insure good solid temperament, even quoting Von Stephaniz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very conflicting stuff - I think i would not want to do business with this place (maybe if you have met them in person you have a very different opinion (and that is very possibel of course) but unless you have met them in person and liked them and also met the parents and other dogs, I would find another breeder (contact some of the working line breeders on this forum, talk with them and get personal references/referrals from them and maybe even visit some of them).

Just some thoughts - since you asked.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What training/trialing/winning titles have they personally done as opposed to just buying titled dogs?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I know this breeder as I live near her in West Virginia. You may private message me.


----------



## mda0303 (Nov 14, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I would pass.


----------



## mda0303 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is a link to their website.

Avery Hill Kennel German Shephard Puppies For Sale


----------



## mda0303 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

did you get this puppy from that breeder? If so please tell me if it was a good decision because I love the all black?

robin


----------



## Takita 615 (Oct 7, 2015)

WVGSD said:


> I know this breeder as I live near her in West Virginia. You may private message me.


Is this avery hills a good place to buy a gsd from


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know a thing about the breeder. 
One of their dogs, Hexe is a blackthorn dog sired by Sumo who is my dog's sire. I imagine she is a very nice dog.

I would ask a lot of questions
But there is also Blackthorn who is well experienced.......not too far away.......and Johnson-Haus on top of the one I mentioned.


----------

